# White Women



## Clothar666 (Apr 24, 2012)

Are just so goddamn ugly...


----------



## cube789 (Apr 24, 2012)

plop.


----------



## withoutrulers (Apr 24, 2012)

ice_cube789 said:


> plop.


x2


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 24, 2012)

Pics or GTFO


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 24, 2012)

honestly just wanted to post this...
I would love to see this kid grown up...probably a knock out


----------



## gixxermaniak (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## Zaphod (Apr 24, 2012)

Sounds like someone got turned down by the wallflower last night.  If you can't pick up the ugly chicks what does that say about you?


----------



## Robalo (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## rage racing (Apr 24, 2012)

Clothar666 said:


> Are just so goddamn ugly...


^^^^^nigger lover.....


----------



## gixxermaniak (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## IronAddict (Apr 24, 2012)

I Like Ugly White Girls - YouTube


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm a certifiable nigger lover. I have sacked more than a handful of black girls and I loved every minute of it.



Of course I always wear a condom with them.


----------



## EARL (Apr 24, 2012)

Clothar666 said:


> Are just so goddamn ugly...



Its probably more about them mistreating you than their looks.


rage racing said:


> ^^^^^nigger lover.....



I bet you're really into NASCAR which would explain a lot. Certainly a lover of cretinism.

The chump could like asians, spainards, or anyone in a skirt who still draws breath.

All races have ugly bitches, its a sophisticated man's job to avoid and ignore them.


----------



## EARL (Apr 24, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> I'm a certifiable nigger lover. I have sacked more than a handful of black girls and I loved every minute of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I always wear a condom with them.



Who the fuck cares?

Why you bitch asses make everything about white or black.

Its like no other people are in the fucking world.


----------



## coolhandjames (Apr 24, 2012)

Cellardoor = White woman


----------



## NVRBDR (Apr 24, 2012)

The woman you are with is a direct and accurate gauge of that same mans level of self confidence.


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 24, 2012)

Or an indication of how fat your wallet is...


----------



## Basement Wnidow (Apr 24, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> Or an indication of how fat your wallet is...




*Or maybe how fat your ass is ?*


----------



## NVRBDR (Apr 24, 2012)

still, all very relative to that mans level of confidence. that man still has to approach or handle being approached by "the woman".  if she is playin him for cash, confidence is non exisitent. if his is ass is fat, he has to have confidence to approach "the woman" etc...


----------



## coolhandjames (Apr 24, 2012)

You know who couldn't even fuck a ugly white bitch... DOMS... that dude is just askin to be fucked in his asshole


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 24, 2012)

Jimmyusa said:


> still, all very relative to that mans level of confidence. that man still has to approach or handle being approached by "the woman".  if she is playin him for cash, confidence is non exisitent. if his is ass is fat, he has to have confidence to approach "the woman" etc...




I won't disagree with you.  

There is nothing sexier than a guy with confidence.


----------



## NVRBDR (Apr 24, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> I won't disagree with you.
> 
> There is nothing sexier than a guy with confidence.



except a woman with confidence! lol


----------



## Ezskanken (Apr 24, 2012)

I love me some white girl!  Like the Rolling Stones said, "she blew my nose and then she blew my mind..."  Wait what?  Are we talking apples and apples here?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 24, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> I'm a certifiable nigger lover...
> 
> Of course I always wear a condom with them.


Black women get stds??? O shit...


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 25, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> I won't disagree with you.
> 
> There is nothing sexier than a guy with confidence.



And there is no bigger turn off than a female with an inflated ego and a false sense of mattering to the world.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 25, 2012)

I love white woman , and they love me.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 25, 2012)

Where the Obama at? - YouTube


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## BFHammer (Apr 25, 2012)

Regardless of the wrapper they are all pink in the middle!


----------



## KelJu (Apr 25, 2012)

There is no ugly race. I have seen beautiful women of every race. But, I'm a little bored with white women at the moment. Not because they aren't beautiful, but because they are all I have ever been with. I have actively sought after ethnic girls, but I have failed miserably. There is a cultural barrier that I can't seem to penetrate.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 25, 2012)

KelJu said:


> There is no ugly race. I have seen beautiful women of every race. But, I'm a little bored with white women at the moment. Not because they aren't beautiful, but because they are all I have ever been with. I have actively sought after ethnic girls, but I have failed miserably. There is a cultural barrier that I can't seem to penetrate.



You should visit South america, most girls down there only see white people with blue eyes in movies and most are willing to give up the punani to the white race with the quickness. If you are into paying for the goods, for $20 I heard you get the goods from the cuban girls, plus its a tropical atmosphere. Just saying


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 25, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> And there is no bigger turn off than a female with an inflated ego and a false sense of mattering to the world.






You're just pissed cause I said you were ugly.  Some bitches can't handle the truth....


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 25, 2012)

KelJu said:


> There is no ugly race. I have seen beautiful women of every race. But, I'm a little bored with white women at the moment. Not because they aren't beautiful, but because they are all I have ever been with. I have actively sought after ethnic girls, but I have failed miserably. There is a cultural barrier that I can't seem to penetrate.




That's because when we look at you white boys we want something a little more docile than you.


----------



## KelJu (Apr 26, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> That's because when we look at you white boys we want something a little more docile than you.



Docile? I thought westernized white guys were seen by the world as the most pussy whipped men on the planet.


----------



## bdeljoose (Apr 26, 2012)

I love white woman, asian women, and latin women. I would love a black woman to clean my toilet.


----------



## bdeljoose (Apr 26, 2012)

JK. I have only seen nice looking black girls on tv.


----------



## coolhandjames (Apr 26, 2012)

KelJu said:


> Docile? I thought westernized white guys were seen by the world as the most pussy whipped men on the planet.



Don't try and make sense of this sack of estrogen's rants... her judgement is clouded by all the men she's ever met telling her only what she wanted to hear.


----------



## SupaSwole (Apr 26, 2012)

HialeahChico305 said:


> I love white woman , and they love me.


I doubt that you stinking spic.. What you meant to say was ," you love white women and they wish you'd jump back over the border" ... GICH


----------



## cube789 (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Apr 26, 2012)

pheww


----------



## _LG_ (Apr 26, 2012)

The only non white woman I would fuck is theCaptn'


----------



## DOMS (Apr 26, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> You know who couldn't even fuck a ugly white bitch... DOMS... that dude is just askin to be fucked in his asshole



You are correct. I can't fuck ugly white bitches. That's why I won't touch your mom.


----------



## coolhandjames (Apr 26, 2012)

DOMS said:


> You are correct. I can't fuck ugly white bitches. That's why I won't touch your mom.








​


----------



## DOMS (Apr 26, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> ​


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 26, 2012)

KelJu said:


> Docile? I thought westernized white guys were seen by the world as the most pussy whipped men on the planet.



They are and I was speaking about you personally. That having to have the last word thing has got to go.


----------



## SupaSwole (Apr 26, 2012)

ice_cube789 said:


>


----------



## charley (Apr 26, 2012)

ice_cube789 said:


>


*ouchhhhh!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 26, 2012)

charley said:


> *ouchhhhh!!!!!!!!!!*



Pussy.


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 26, 2012)

ice_cube789 said:


>



I would do this to my girlfriend.


----------



## coolhandjames (Apr 26, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> They are and I was speaking about you personally. That having to have the last word thing has got to go.




 Someone should scalp this whore ^


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 26, 2012)

ice_cube789 said:


>


Fuck yeah. She showed her friend whats up. None of that mamby pamby bullshit. Suck that dick.


----------



## cube789 (Apr 27, 2012)

well, that time of the day again


----------



## cube789 (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## KelJu (Apr 27, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> They are and I was speaking about you personally. That having to have the last word thing has got to go.



You dumb hypocritical cunt. I may be one of the most argumentative prinks in existence, but I am up front and honest about my personality defects. You argue with every fucking person on this board that doesn't kiss your ass. Your ego can not deal with people who don't fall in line with the another pathetic guys that kiss your ass. Your tits and ass have earned you a free pass. No matter how unwitty, unfunny, and lame you are, there is going to be horny dudes patting you on the back and high-fiving in the background in tribute to your cleverness. 

And I'm fucking retarded and need to be dummy slapped for even trying to explain this to you. You won't get it. I wasn't even trying to get into it with you. I was asking a question because I was legitimately interested by your reply. You said white guys are too docile for ethic girls, but every friend I have who isn't white says ethnic women often like white guys because they have a reputation for treating their women well. On the same note, I have noticed that it seems a lot of white girls are jumping the fence, because they are tired of pussy whipped white boys, and they want a little spice and adventure. I don't know. I was just trying to understand.


----------

